# Plasma: 100% CPU load [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich habe aus dem Grund, dass X11 ab und zu abstürzte, die zu den NVidia 177.82-Treibern "downgegradet".

Nun hat aber Plasma bei KDE 4.2 eine CPU Load von 100%, was (so sagt Google) aufgrund des alten Nvidia-Treibers der Fall ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Plasma-Problem lösen kann, ohne dass X11 wieder abstürzt?

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

----------

## AmonAmarth

sind die desktopeffekte von kwin aktiviert?

----------

## manuels

Meinst du die "fancy" 3D-Effekte?

Ja, ich wollt sie gerade mal ausschalten, bin aber zu dumm die Option dafür zu finden.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Max Steel

Systemsteuerung ---> erster Punkt hier (Arbeitsfläche glaub ich) ---> Effekte oder so ähnlihc

(Kann gerade durch mangel eines Linux-Systems nicht nachguggen, bzw. will nicht neustarten.)

----------

## franzf

[Alt + Shift + F12] tuts auch, aber nur temporär  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

versuch mal alle plasma-widgets vom workspace zu entfernen und diesen nicht zu "locken"

das problem hatte ich mit früheren 4.3-versionen auch, das scheint mit dem neusten sourcecode aus trunk/kde4.3 svn behoben zu sein (evtl. mit der stabiliserung von 4.2 auch größtenteils)

----------

## manuels

Tatsache, das Kalender-Widget ist schuld - hab's rausgeschmissen.

Danke!

----------

